# I figured it out! (pictures)



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok,
Just to show some of you that I really not completely full of it I spent half the night trying to figure out how to post some pics. I believe I have it down!
[siteimg]3476[/siteimg]
These two came in together at daybreak Saturday 1-28-06! The only call used was my overpriced howler! Guess it works! They were young ones a 28 pound female and 31 pound male.
[siteimg]3479[/siteimg]

I'm the fat guy in the center! These were taken over a weekend last year!
[siteimg]3480[/siteimg]

Ok I know this is off subject but I'm proud of my boy! His first kill at 5.
[siteimg]3477[/siteimg]

This is the buck I took 10-19-05 with my bow.

[siteimg]3478[/siteimg]

Hope you all enjoy them as much as I do! Now that I know what to do I'll be sure to post more pics of my sucess!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome pics yooper,

Its cool to see the success stories and it looks like you had one FINE weekend last year. I am jealous.

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome pics yooper,

Its cool to see the success stories and it looks like you had one FINE weekend last year. I am jealous.

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

that is a cool picture of your kid. I bet he was pretty excited!


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks!
I've got another to post tonight it's the one I shot Jan. 25. I got too tired last night and had to find the pic. As for my boy he was excited! He did feel a little bad though until I told him that that **** wouldn't be stealing eggs from the wood duck boxes he helped to build!


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

i really enjoyed your pictures, how do you post them on the sight? thanks.


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pic's & narrative. It's almost like we got to go with you. 8) 


> i really enjoyed your pictures, how do you post them on the sight? thanks.


Agreed with Harvy
I can muddle through the directions ok but have trouble with the resize.
Errors range from file to large or corrupt or file type not supported :-? 
May be one day I will just shoot that camera


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Did you read the direction where it told you to download clickpic? Its pretty much a must. It lets you resize to the necessary size and allows you to change it to JPEG. Its not the camera.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't have a digital camera so I had to scan them. I then followed the tutorial provided by nodakoutdoors. I started my own photo gallery through them and it was easy to post them following the instructions. As for resizing I followed the instructions and downloaded the click pic that was recommended. I had problems at first but I played around with it and figured it out. I won't have my kill from jan 25 until tomorrow and I'll post one I called in for my brother in Alaska. If anyone is interested in some grizzly, black bear and carribou kills from my trip there last fall I'll post those too!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pics :beer:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

yooperyotebuster said:


> Ok,
> Just to show some of you that I really not completely full of it I spent half the night trying to figure out how to post some pics. I believe I have it down!
> [siteimg]3476[/siteimg]
> These two came in together at daybreak Saturday 1-28-06! The only call used was my overpriced howler! Guess it works! They were young ones a 28 pound female and 31 pound male.
> ...





> Now that you figured out how to post some pictures, please tell me. I'm not all that great when using computers. I much rather shoot a coyote.


----------

